# Tree help



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

Is anyone having good results with sawtooth Oak? I planted them 4 years ago, and they are only 2 feet tall. I had tree tubes on them, and they seemed to hurt them. They were growing up skinny and week, then would die back and sprout again. I pulled the tubes off, there somewhat better.

I have read a lot about these trees, from the N***. They say, Michigan is the "northern" limit for these trees. I know they can produce acorns in 8 years in Georgia, but does anyone have them growing acorns here? My trees are 4 or 5 years old and only 2 feet tall. I would be hesitant, to tell anyone to plant lots of these trees. They are not native, and I don't think they have been around long enough to see if they will produce in Michigan well.


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

I have a question about Jack Pine. I have avoided them, because they loose their lower limbs. I know they are very fast growing. Do they provide good deer cover the first 10 or 15 years? If so, I could plant some for quick cover, then when they open up, my other areas will be thick.
Thanks Scott bishop

E-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## Youper (Jul 8, 2001)

In more fertile areas, jack pine can't compete long term with other species, but they will grow well. We tend to see them in poor areas, because they are one of the few things that will grow there. Too me, mature jack pines look like something out of a Dr. Suess book, and I don't care to much for them.

To answer your question, no they don't provide any great cover. If I were to try to plant cover in my area, I would use balsam fir. Fast growing, shade tolerant, limb holding and great cover. Deer only eat them when they are starving too death. Unfortunatley my area has abundant cover, but needs more food.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

bishs, the sawtooth oaks that you planted, how old where the trees? my first planting of sawtooths where year olds and all of them died even with mulching and watering. last year i ordered 2 year old trees and they did much better. most of the trees grew new limbs and added about 6-8 inches in height.


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

I have a ton of 'red twig' dogwood on my farm - it seems to be growing VERY well in the wet portions - some of them are 3 and 4 feet tall and very very large in diamiter - the deer keep them trimmed back pretty well - I'm going to be planting a food plot soon - so hopefully - they will have some better choices than just the browse....I have pictures of some of the large stuff if someone want to see - email me off and I'll forward. Ferg...


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

bishs,

We have planted about 30 Sawtooth Oaks over the past three years. Some were up in Antrim Co and the rest down at our place in Mason Co. near the big lake, right in the midst of the fruit belt. We thought we were taking good care of these 1-2' bareroot trees using topsoil around the roots, fertilizer tabs, weed mats, 4' tree protectors and stakes. They were watered every two weeks or so. The trees came from CSF. Despite all this only a little over 50& survived. The ones that did make it through the first winter seemed to "die back" and have to start all over again the next spring. Pretty disappointing. We have replaced the ones that died with red oaks and they are doing well. It may well be that we are just too far North for SO to do well.

I'd be interested to see if anyone has any acorn bearing SO here in MI and were they are. Until then, we'll probably plant other species.

Natty B.


----------

